# Ok I need help



## Firstlamb (May 9, 2020)

First off Let me tell you that I’m new to having sheep lol I’ve had them a little over a month and love them so here is where the problem starts We bought two of our no hair sheep from a local breeder We were told they were pregnant they could pop anytime well since then a month later they look smaller But then again their hair is starting to fall off !  Please any advice would be great the Internet is so contradicting and the only people I know who has sheep they don’t breed them they are pets and know very little  called a vet but they are crazy booked any info will be useful thanks .


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2020)

Hair Sheep are supposed to shed their winter coats. The grow in wool for winter, shed it off for summer. Unless your sheep have bald spots down to the skin, they are ok. Just remember, there are no dumb questions. We would rather you ask, than be worried and concerned.


----------



## Firstlamb (May 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Hair Sheep are supposed to shed their winter coats. The grow in wool for winter, shed it off for summer. Unless your sheep have bald spots down to the skin, they are ok. Just remember, there are no dumb questions. We would rather you ask, than be worried and concerned.


No they don’t have any skin issues thank goddess! But do they look pregnant to you though That is the main concern and thanks for the helpful advice!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 9, 2020)

They both have udders so I’d say that they’ll be lambing at some point relatively soonish. The shedding is normal for hair sheep.


----------



## Firstlamb (May 9, 2020)

Lol Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 10, 2020)

Yep....they definitely look pregnant from their udders, but udders are SO deceptive....some have huge udders for weeks before lambing, others only udder up almost as they lamb (the latter more common in first timers).

Sometimes ewes look 'narrower' in the days running up to lambing as the lamb(s) enter the pelvis at that time. The ewe can also look 'hollow' either side of her tail where it meets the body...referred to as 'dropping'. Her vulva may swell....this can be quite marked, but don't worry if it happens, the swelling disappears after giving birth. She may get a clear discharge or a full-blown mucus plug from the cervix. In the day  or so before lambing the ewe may go off her food, seem restless and not want to be with other sheep.

I only have wool sheep which is the norm over here, but quite a few of them are 'shedding' right now.

Never be embarrassed about asking questions. It's not the sort of forum where self-styled 'experts' feel they have to belittle everyone who has less experience than they do


----------



## Ridgetop (May 13, 2020)

Wool, even on shedding "hair" sheep, can add several inches on either side of the body.  A sheep carrying wool can look about 6" or more wider than it actually is.  When the wool sheds they will appear narrower by several inches.  However, if the sellers sold them as bred or "exposed", they should have been able to give you the dates they were running with a ram.  Many people sell their ewes as "exposed" rather than bred, since exposed men that the ewe was running with the ram and is possibly bred, but the seller is not guaranteeing that she is actually bred.  The normal gestation period is 5 months. Are these ewes first time lambers or have they lambed before?  

Sheep that are fed lots of roughage (forage or hay) develop rounder looking bodies since they develop their rumens better.  This is a *good *thing.  Show lambs that you see at Fairs or in catalogs have more tubular bodies because they are fed a different ration to keep them from developing the larger rumen or "hay belly".  A hay belly, while it is healthier for the sheep, detracts from the slim trim appearance desired in Fair market lambs in the show ring.  You don't want this in a breeding sheep since the lack of a large rumen will give a harder time making milk or carrying lambs.  Fair lambs are usually terminal butcher lambs so this doesn't matter in the Fair show ring.  

Although your sheep look like they have shed pounds, they have actually only shed inches of width in wool.   However you can see the larger bodies of pregnant sheep.  They are wider, and their bellies often drop lower.  If they are first timers, they will develop small tight udders.  If they lambed last year, the udder might be small and saggy but will fill up for the new lambs.  

I suggest you call the seller and ask what dates the ram was in with the ewes.  This will give you a window of time during which to expect your lambs.  It might put your mind at rest.  Have fun!


----------



## Firstlamb (May 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone you all helped a ton with all the helpful tips look ... Snow White had her baby Oreo it’s a boy he’s strong and healthy I’m extremely happy now back to  learning more about sheep !


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2020)

Congrats on the lamb!


----------



## Firstlamb (May 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the lamb!


Thank you ☺️


----------

